# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  التعريف بمصر كبلد سياحي مع اهم المعلومات حوله

## Fannan1

جمهورية مصر العربية
هي دولة تقع في أقصى الشمال الشرقي من قارة أفريقيا، يحدها من الشمال  الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي للبحر المتوسط ومن الشرق الساحل الشمالي الغربي  للبحر الأحمر ومساحتها 1,002,450 كيلومتر مربع[2]. مصر دولة تقع معظم  أراضيها في أفريقيا غير أن جزءا من أراضيها، وهي شبه جزيرة سيناء، يقع في  قارة آسيا.
تشترك مصر بحدود من الغرب مع ليبيا، ومن الجنوب مع السودان، ومن الشمال  الشرقي مع إسرائيل وقطاع غزة، وتطل على البحر الأحمر من الجهة الشرقية. تمر  عبر أرضها قناة السويس التي تفصل الجزء الآسيوي منها عن الجزء الأفريقي.
ويتركز أغلب سكان مصر في وادي النيل، وبالذات في القاهرة الكبرى التي بها  تقريبا ربع السكان، والإسكندرية؛ كما يعيش أغلب السكان الباقين في الدلتا  وعلى ساحلي البحر المتوسط والبحر الأحمر ومدن قناة السويس ،وتشغل هذه  الأماكن ما مساحته 40 ألف كيلومتر مربع. بينما تشكل الصحراء غالبية مساحة  الجمهورية وهي غير معمورة. معظم السكان في مصر حاليًا من الحضر، ربعهم في  القاهرة الكبرى.
تشتهر مصر بالحضارة الفرعونية وبعض المعالم الأكثر شهرة في العالم ، مثل  أهرام الجيزة وأبو الهول و آثارها القديمة مثل الموجودة فى مدينة منف و  طيبة والكرنك ووادي الملوك ، وأهتمام كبير من الدراسات الأثرية ، ويتم عرض  أجزاء من هذه الاثار من هذه المواقع في المتاحف الكبرى في جميع أنحاء  العالم.
الموارد
مصر تمتلك واحدة من أكثر الاقتصادات نموا وتنوعا في الشرق الأوسط ، مع  قطاعات مثل السياحة والزراعة والصناعة والخدمات وتأتى مستويات الإنتاج على  قدم المساواة تقريبا. إن الاقتصاد المصري ينمو نموا سريعا ، ويرجع ذلك إلى  تشريعات تهدف إلى جذب الاستثمارات ،مع إضافة كل من الاستقرار الداخلي  والسياسي ، جنبا إلى جنب مع التجارة الحديثة وتحرير السوق.   التاريخ القديم
منذ 250 ألف سنة ق.م. في عصور ما قبل التاريخ كانت مصر موئلا للإنسان  البدائي الذي كان يصيد الحيوانات حيث كانت المنطقة في أقصى الجنوب عند  النوبة غنية بالحشائش.
منذ 35 ألف سنة ق.م. تعرضت هذه المنطقة للتصحر بسبب توقف هطول الأمطار مما  أوجد مجتمعات زراعية بمصر الوسطى والدلتا بالشمال.وقامت أول حضارة مصرية في  منطقة البداري بالصعيد تقوم على الفلاحة والصيد وتربية الطيور والمواشي  وصناعة الفخار والتعدين.[5]
في سنة 4000 ق.م. ظهرت نظم الري وأصبحت مصر ممالك قبلية صغيرة
و نشأت حول وادي النيل إحدى أولى الحضارات البشرية، تطورت مبكرًا إلى دولة  ذات حكومة مركزية، إذ ظهرت بها مملكتان مملكة الشمال ويرمز له بالتاج  الأحمر ومملكة الجنوب في الجنوب من حدود مصر الحديثة ويرمز له بالتاج  الأبيض وكان لكل مملكة ملك وشعار وتاج خاص بها إلا أنه من غير المعلوم  تحديدًا التاريخ الذي نشأت به هاتان المملكتان أو أية تفاصيل كثيرة عنهما.
وبداية التاريخ المكتوب هو ظهور مملكة ضمت وادي النيل من مصبه حتى الشلال  عاصمتها منف حوالي عام 3100 قبل الميلاد على يد ملك شبه أسطوري عرف  تقليديًا باسم مينا (و يمكن أن يكون نارمر أو حور عحا) وقيامه بتوحيد  مملكتي الشمال والجنوب المصريتين. وشهد عصر هذه الدولة نهضة شاملة في شتى  نواحي الحياة، حيـث توصـل المصريـون إلى الكتابة الهيروغليفية لتحكمها بعد  ذلك أسر ملكية متعاقبة على مر الثلاثة آلاف عام التالية لتكون أطول الدول  الموحدة تاريخا؛[6]
ظل حاكم مصر يضفي عليه الألوهية منذ توحيد مصرعام 3200 سنة ق.م. وحتي احتلال الرومان مصر.
وفى عام 2560 ق.م. بنى الملك خوفو الهرم الأكبر الذي ظل أعلى بناية في العالم حتي القرن 13.
وفى عام 1786 ق.م قام الهكسوس الذين قدموا إلى مصر كتجار وأجراء في القرن  المضطرب السابق، يحتلون شمال مصر ويستقدمون الحصان والعجلة وقوي نفوذهم  بسبب المشاكل الداخلية بمصر.
وفى عام 1560 ق.م قام الفرعون أحمس بطرد الهكسوس وباقي القبائل الآسيوية،  مؤسسا الدولة الحديثة وأصبحت مصر دولة استعمارية وسيطروا على معظم العالم  القديم.
ولتضم حدودها في فترات مختلفة أقاليم الشام والنوبة وأجزاء من الصحراء  الليبية وشمال السودان لتصبح مصر بذلك أول قوة عظمى في تاريخ البشرية، حتى  أسقط الفرس آخر تلك الأسر الفرعونية وهي الأسرة الثلاثين عام 343 قبل  الميلاد ودخول الإسكندر الأكبر مصر·
توالى في حكم مصر بعدها الإغريق البطالمة (منذ عام 332 ق.م) حيث دخل  الإغريق مصر بقيادة الإسكندر الأكبر وأسس مدينة الإسكندرية في عام 331ق.م  والتي أصبحت إحدى أهم حواضر العالم القديم، وخلفه في مصر البطالمة ثم  الرومان عام 30 ق.م. على يد الإمبراطور أغسطس لتصبح مصر فيما بعد جزء من  الإمبراطورية الرومانية حتى غزاها الفرس مجددًا لبرهة وجيزة عام 618  ميلادية، قبل أن يستردها منهم البيزنطيون عام 629                                      اهلا بكم في مصر المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الشهير ويكيبيديا والصور للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## tekar

موضوع شيق 
تقبلو مروري

----------


## laala14

شكرا

----------


## max_11

طرح راقي و هادف
يعطيك العافية

----------

